# Air Bag light flashing on and off.



## sawfiler2004 (Nov 21, 2004)

Doe's anybody know why my air bag light would be flashing on and off on 1996 Nissan Altima GXE.


----------



## WantedMobster (Oct 29, 2004)

*ha*

I got the same problem with same model, ur bags are prolly and probably wont deploy on impact of a crash. Someone told me that i would have to take it to a nissan dealer. In your manual it says every 10 years they have to check it and its been 8. So its pretty normal. I've been running mine with the air bag light flashing for more than a year.


----------



## sawfiler2004 (Nov 21, 2004)

WantedMobster said:


> I got the same problem with same model, ur bags are prolly and probably wont deploy on impact of a crash. Someone told me that i would have to take it to a nissan dealer. In your manual it says every 10 years they have to check it and its been 8. So its pretty normal. I've been running mine with the air bag light flashing for more than a year.


Thanks Mobster thats all i have been doing to. I just covered up the blinking light because its annoying and especially since the dealership wants $120.00 to look at it.


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

The flashing Air Bag light means that the system is not working correctly. The control unit does a check each time the key is turned on and if the sensors don't respond correctly then the light flshes or stays on. It stores codes about which sensor is not responding correctly just like the engine control unit. 

Troy


----------



## Kindfiend (Oct 13, 2004)

sawfiler2004 said:


> Thanks Mobster thats all i have been doing to. I just covered up the blinking light because its annoying and especially since the dealership wants $120.00 to look at it.


Do a search on airbag lights, there is a very simple way to get rid of this. My 96 200SX had a blinking airbag light since the day i got it. And I got rid of it by doing this:

Get in your car, shut the door. 
Now, open the door and reach down with your left hand where the door open button is. 
Push in the button 7 times.
Shut the door.
Start the car.

The light will blink slowly after the first try, and then will go away after the second try... unless there is something REALLY wrong with your airbag system.

Worked like a charm for me. I can't remember who it was who figured that out, but they saved me and countless other people $120+whatever the dealership would want to replace.


----------



## pete_connor (Dec 3, 2004)

*Thanks*

I have a 96 Altima with the same blinking air bag light issue, I will try it today and let ya know...

Many Thanks


----------



## Dreyaltima94 (Dec 2, 2004)

Would anyone happen to know how to make that light go away? I was in an accident and the air bags deployed but i never replaced them and i want that darn light to go away. Thanks.


----------

